# G.L. Pease - Haddo's Delight



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am so glad I decided to pull the trigger on this. I was looking for a new VaPer to try, looking for only the strongest blend around. I am glad my shot in the dark struck a bullseye!

Upon opening the tin, which was dated 10/01/2012, I was smashed in the nose by a sweet super ripe fruit aroma, which has to be the Perique. This blend is young as the tin date says, so I am very excited to have this, as I can gradually note the changes from aging.

After I got my bowl loaded, lit and tamped, my olfactory senses went into overdrive. The Perique seriously lays the smack down hard, which is exactly what I wanted. 

I only smoked a tiny bowl just to get a rough idea of what this has to offer, so I will update this review once I have had more. 

However, I do believe I may have found my Holy Grail, when it comes to VaPers.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet. I've got a tin w. 2 yrs on it begging to be opened soon. Your preview of this blend just made this my weekend smoke. Thanks.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Another one to add to the list of wants to buy...... You guys need to stop.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> Another one to add to the list of wants to buy...... You guys need to stop.


Never. If I have to suffer from TAD, then so do you my friend!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

This is one of my top 3. 

I was able to try a sample with several years on it and it was phenomenal.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Haddo's is indeed good stuff - I like a good VaPer, and I agree that this is one of the good ones.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Another one to add to the list of wants to buy...... You guys need to stop.


Seconded! Dang you, Russ! :bitchslap:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Alright, just had my second bowl.

This stuff is exceptional. I hate comparing tobaccos but this is very reminiscent of Irish Oak, just much heavier in the Perique department. That is perfectly fine by me, as I love the crap out of Irish Oak.

During the first half of the bowl your tastebuds are borderline assaulted by the spice heaven of the Perique, and then more towards the end the tobacco gets very rich and deep. I do detect wonderful notes of cocoa and raisins, not as much as figs as you would expect.
I definitely think I have found the Holy Grail of VaPers in my eyes.

I do want to try Hal O the Wynd though, just to make sure.

Also, not that it really matters as I don't think many of us sniff the bowls too much after smoking...but it smells like black pepper.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> ...I definitely think I have found the Holy Grail of VaPers in my eyes.
> _Lucky man you are Russ :smile:_
> 
> I do want to try Hal O the Wynd though, just to make sure.
> ...


Couldn't figure out how multi-quote thing works so I wrote in red italics...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Turns out I had some Haddo's from my noob trade. I don't think I dried it long enough though... Does it have a tendency to smoke wet?


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Turns out I had some Haddo's from my noob trade. I don't think I dried it long enough though... Does it have a tendency to smoke wet?


Yes and also has a tendency to go out.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Yes and also has a tendency to go out.


Ah ha! So it wasn't just me and/or my pipe!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Ah ha! So it wasn't just me and/or my pipe!


Nope.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Nope.


My first try with Haddo's went something like this:

Fill, tamp, light, tamp, light, puff, puff, tamp, puff, tamp, puff, relight, puff, puff, PUFF! relight, puff, tamp, puff, tamp, puff... lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great review, Haddo's sure is some tasty stuff!



Wiseguy1982 said:


> I do want to try Hal O the Wynd though, just to make sure.


I think you may be disappointed expecting HOTW to be a VA/Per, I can't detect anything but the slightest hint of Perique, it does a good job at pretending to be a straight VA.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Great review, Haddo's sure is some tasty stuff!
> 
> I think you may be disappointed expecting HOTW to be a VA/Per, I can't detect anything but the slightest hint of Perique,* it does a good job at pretending to be a straight VA*.


I agree; HOTW goes in my Virginia pipes.

(Don't get me started on Haddo's as a VA/Per.)


----------

